# Emergency hood release?



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

@Robby


----------



## JeremyHabetler (Jan 3, 2020)

Did you pull it twice?


----------



## Carminooch (Mar 23, 2018)

JeremyHabetler said:


> Did you pull it twice?


Anything more than twice and you’re just playing with it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JeremyHabetler (Jan 3, 2020)

Carminooch said:


> Anything more than twice and you’re just playing with it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL


----------



## froyofanatic (Jul 16, 2018)

I pulled it 5 or 6 times, definitely playing with it.

They fixed it under warranty. Not a big deal


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

froyofanatic said:


> I pulled it 5 or 6 times, definitely playing with it.
> 
> They fixed it under warranty. Not a big deal


Any idea how they managed to get it open?


----------

